# Timing belt tool



## dyn0mite (Jul 13, 2010)

I was just wondering if someone has a cheap location for a cam lock tool for this engine or a technical drawing of it so i can make my own due to the backorderedness of the ecs one.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

You know, you ask for help and do not tell people where you are located.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Google "Audi/VW Tools"! There are other sources for this tool....if I was doing this job...I'd go with Blauparts for my TB kit and rent their tool kit for $35!..Has not only this lock, but crank lock, cam gear puller, cam seal installer etc...BTW: you need to pull cam gears even if you are not changin seals to properly set TB tension..per Bentley Manual! Havin all the tools has gotta make this way ezier and the results way more predictably good!:thumbup:


----------



## Easywind (Oct 7, 2007)

Canada right? and NC for the questioner, now can you help him?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

If he was anywhere close to NC, I might offer to help.


----------

